

Liquid Mountaineering, or how to walk on water (video) - stefanobernardi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3St1GgoHQ

======
gus_massa
It was a hoax/advertainment for shoes: [http://www.mediaite.com/online/great-
moments-in-journalism-l...](http://www.mediaite.com/online/great-moments-in-
journalism-local-news-team-duped-by-walking-on-water-hoax/)

( link taken from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1344014> )

